# with a 2" lift what size tires



## mathew_101 (Oct 17, 2010)

i have a 2009 kawasaki brute force 750. i am looking at getting the RDC 2" lift and maybe some new tires. i was wondering how big of tires i could go without rubbing anything


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

I run 29.5s with plenty of room. We have a few guys on here that run larger but I think u have to do the fender mod to clear them but not a 100% sure so maybe one of them will chime in and let u know

Your not riding unless you break it!


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

I am running 30" zillas with a 2" lift. I know a guy with 30" backs with 2" lift on an 09 also.


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

You can run 29s with no mod 30s 31s you will have to take a basketball and a heat gun and massage the bottom inner fender well just a little bit


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

30" Zillas on itp ss wheels with 2" Xtreme and no rubbing at all even with two people on it


----------



## mathew_101 (Oct 17, 2010)

thanks guys i was looking at getting those 29.5 outlaw with the 2" RDC lift


----------



## beach83 (Nov 5, 2010)

When putting on bigger tires you should look into replacing your clutch springs. It will help prolong the life of your belt with the added weight of the tires.


----------



## mathew_101 (Oct 17, 2010)

ya i kinda plan on doing all that at the same time


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

i would definitaly clutch it with 29.5's just my opinion


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

You wont have no problems with 2in lift and 29.5s


----------



## bigbrute222 (Jan 9, 2011)

i got an 3inch lift n i barley barley rub with 32 inch backs


----------



## Jklod63 (May 21, 2013)

Got a 2" lift with 32" backs. RUBS LIKE HELL, but I love the big tires


----------



## duckincrazy92 (May 24, 2011)

I got 30 back and they scrub if I turn


----------

